

Show HN: I made a list of online education resources; help me finish it - antics
http://char.io/learning/resources
I'm hoping that by putting it up here you can help me improve the list. Any suggestions at all are welcome. If you know of any that I'm missing, please email me at clemmer.alexander@gmail.com
======
kichuku88
Excellent resource. I am sure many people would want to help you finish it.
But how do you intend to take suggestions? Comments on hackernews will not be
efficient as the person would need to check your website and then come back
here to add a comment. Very very inefficient and people would be discouraged.

May I suggest making a google doc(and making it public) or making a google
sites. You can always point your webpage to that doc or site. That way you
will have the original credit :)

------
franciscoapinto
Needs a form for suggestions/add your own. Then you would review them and
credit people. Just hook it up to a sqlite db, it will take you 5 minutes.

~~~
antics
That's a great suggestion.

~~~
franciscoapinto
I forgot to congratulate you on your effort, also. This is very much something
I could get behind.

------
gamechangr
Very helpful...thank you!

